# Homelite chainsaw 18"



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*MODEL UT10518 SERIAL ATL 1821585 DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REPLACE THE OIL PUMP, NEED DIRECTIONS THANKS G.MAN:wave:*


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't say for certain if you replace the pump without pulling the whole darn saw apart, but from the IPL I'd say this would work:

Ensure the ignition switch is turned off, or ground the plug wire.
A good idea to limit mess, drain oil tank into a coffee can etc. for re-use (unless chip /dirt laden which is what causes pump failures).
Remove the side cover, bar & chain.
Remove the clutch drum retaining nut, and pull off the drum & washer.
Remove the clutch - which is left-hand thread. If you don't have a spanner and piston block tool, keep the spark plug in it and use a large punch (and a decent hammer), brass if you have it, and smack the clutch spider clockwise to unscrew it.
With any luck you should be able to unbolt and replace the pump now.


----------

